# To wear eyeliner or not....



## coffeegal (Sep 9, 2010)

I was recently told by a MA that I shouldn't wear black eyeliner. She said like little black dresses, black eyeliner makes the eyes look smaller. Since I already have smallish eyes, I don't want them to make them look any smaller, but I feel naked without my eyeliner. I've tried wearing just eyeshadow and mascara - it looks fine when I take the time to do multiple eyeshadow colors, but when I do one color wash, I don't feel like I look put together and feel as if I look sleepy. I don't have full eyelashes either, so I feel like the black eyeliner compensates for that. I'm probably way off base with that. Maybe a gray eyeliner would be better for me? Or a brown? But with Brown eyeliner, does it look silly to wear the brown liner with black clothes?

Please help me girls! Thanks!


----------



## Karren (Sep 9, 2010)

She is right... black lining your eyes especially top and bottom make them appear smaller... you could just line the top and do it very thinly or line with a white or silver, top and bottom will open up your eyes and make your eyes look larger.


----------



## hwangsara (Sep 9, 2010)

It's true. I have the small Asian eyes. Most of the time, I just line the top and not the bottom. Sometimes, depending on the look, I'll use peach eyeliner for the bottom to open my eyes.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 9, 2010)

It does make them look smaller, but I do it anyway. One thing that helps is to not line around the tear duct. I really don't care if they look smaller anyway. They still look good, so who cares?


----------



## coffeegal (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions ladies. In my original post, I should have mentioned that I only wear my black eyeliner on the top, not on the bottom too.

So as long as I thinly line my top with black, I should be ok?

And peach eyeliner? I've never tried that...it sounds really pretty though


----------



## magosienne (Sep 9, 2010)

I think you can really minimize the effect if you only line the outer 3/4 of your eyelid on top, and the outer 1/2 in the bottom.

Definitely keep it thin, you can extend it towards the outer corner, extending your eyeliner on the outer corner make your eyes look bigger.

What i personally do is line my eyes with black like i said, then apply a white, shimpagne or silverish eyeshadow in the inner corners, it helps make your eyes look bigger too. This and that should do the trick i think.


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 9, 2010)

The more thick you line it, the smaller your eye could look. Top and thin is quite fine!

I also like lining my eyes black all around. I'm always opting for smaller eyes since people make fun of having huge eyes.


----------



## rose white (Sep 9, 2010)

I have small eyes and I generally only line the top but sometimes I line the bottom as well. Black all around can make your eyes look a little smaller, but I don't think it's all that unflattering. Sometimes it helps to use a gray or brown color on the bottom. It will still be nice and dark but the minimizing effect won't be as profound as if it was black all around.


----------



## hwangsara (Sep 9, 2010)

I line my top line really thin. That's why I can't use gel liners cause the brush makes them too thick. I have sharpen my pencil or cream liner to do this. Then I use my peach eyeliner to do my waterline sometimes. It does the trick. My glasses make my eyes look bigger anyway.


----------



## xjackie83 (Sep 10, 2010)

I think if you like it, then who cares what anyone else says?


----------



## divadoll (Sep 10, 2010)

I line the top only because it does make your eyes smaller if you line all the way around. It depends on the size of your eyes anyways. Being Asian, I don't have much to begin with.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Sep 10, 2010)

i usually just line the top to counter act that (i also do wear brown rather than black but that is more due to personal prefrence)

also brown eyeliner will not clash with black clothes, most brown liners are so dark that from the normal talking distance they look black anyway


----------



## shayy (Sep 10, 2010)

I feel sooo naked without eyeliner on both top and bottom of my eyes. Whenever I don't wear it, I feel grungy or feel like I look super sleepy. I feel like the eyeliner actully opens my eyes more, cause without it they seem so small! So I guess I'm just weird and my eyes are opposite everyone elses!


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 10, 2010)

I never line at the bottom and only because I always rend up with raccoon eyes. lol My circles are dark enough that I dont need to add more to it.


----------



## perlanga (Sep 10, 2010)

It's just a matter of preference, I prefer a smaller looking eye, but others prefer bigger baby doll eyes. If you have tiny deep set eyes than I don't think lining them all the way around is a good idea, that makes your eyes look beady and squinty. To makes your lashes look thicker, just thinly line your top lid, it will make your lashes look more lush while keeping your eyes open.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 10, 2010)

She was right, lining does close in the eye. What I do is line my upper waterline and the outer corner flick, and put on mascara.

I do line all the way round sometimes tho.


----------



## Ayaros (Sep 11, 2010)

I use my eyeliner to make my eyes look smaller because they are toooooo big...

But If I have small eyes I would use anyway...

Did you try a beige one? Or a light brown?


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 11, 2010)

Originally Posted by *hwangsara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I line my top line really thin. That's why I can't use gel liners cause the brush makes them too thick. I have sharpen my pencil or cream liner to do this. Then I use my peach eyeliner to do my waterline sometimes. It does the trick. My glasses make my eyes look bigger anyway. Try paint brushes. I use those cheap-o Simply Simmons or the small Lowel Cornell ones. I prefer angled brushes with gel/cream liners.


----------



## Rebbierae (Sep 11, 2010)

A MUA told me this too--that she actually liked my eyes better with OUT the eye liner. Black is usually pretty harsh for me as I'm pretty fair, but I found a gel liner in a grey color like you mentioned, and I love that. I also use navy if I want to go in my waterline or on the bottom lashes...still gives you that darker neutral look without being straight up black.

There is a part of me though that agrees with the girls who say if YOU like it, do it. If you like the way you look you are going to have more confidence and people DO notice that, even if subconciously, and you'll just 'look' better. So if you love the look, rock it!


----------



## hwangsara (Sep 11, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Ayaros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use my eyeliner to make my eyes look smaller because they are toooooo big...But If I have small eyes I would use anyway...

Did you try a beige one? Or a light brown?

Originally Posted by *flipshawtii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Try paint brushes. I use those cheap-o Simply Simmons or the small Lowel Cornell ones. I prefer angled brushes with gel/cream liners. I brought expensive and cheap brushes and can't line my eyes with a brush. My hand just goes backwards when I use a brush. I stick to the creamstick pencil liners. It's easy for me to control.


----------



## sarah_elizabeth (Sep 12, 2010)

i think with a full eyeshadow look you need eyeliner to define the eye. i have small eyes and i always feel my eyes look better with a line on the top. i feel like it finishes off the look. never do lower and upper. i have droppy eyes and doing this just highlights the fact and drags them down more!

dark gray would be a good alternative if black looks too harsh. or a little bit of silver in the corner near the tear duct.


----------



## FranFran (Nov 17, 2010)

Try just outlining the outside edge of your eyes top and bottom only.....sometimes this is enough.

I have to say I love the smokey eyes look ,my sixteen year old looks super cool with this look,I just

can't carry it off for some reason,however I am a blond so maybe that explains it.

Like to say hi to you anyway,my names Fran !!


----------



## jess!:) (Nov 17, 2010)

Use white eyeliner on your waterline.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blondepearl (Nov 17, 2010)

Try a beige liner on your waterline, brightens up the area, is not as stark as white.


----------



## shadowstar (Nov 18, 2010)

I guess I'm kind of lucky because my eyes are already quite big, so at most, my eyes just end up looking "average" when I line the top and bottom of my eyes with black. But I don't do it all the time, I just tend to do the top.

Like what people have already suggested, you can always line only the top and use white liner for the bottom. As we all know, white really helps to make eyes bigger and appear brighter. And don't feel silly for using brown liner while wearing black, experiment with colours! Your makeup doesn't HAVE to have the exact same colour scheme as your clothes, that would be too matchy-matchy.


----------



## Annelle (Nov 18, 2010)

When I line in black, my eyes look and feel boldly lined.  When I line in brown, it feels more like just a darker line to my natural eye.  (It doesn't "feel" so much like I did an eye-liner lining)

The whole neutrals look has been massively popular, especially since Naked came out, and a natural look should go with anything and everything you put on, so I wouldn't worry about brown (neutral/natural colored) liner with any colored clothes.

...I just realized this thread is over two months old. I'm guessing you've already tried some of the suggestions by now haha


----------



## beautyfulblog (Nov 21, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *coffeegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was recently told by a MA that I shouldn't wear black eyeliner. She said like little black dresses, black eyeliner makes the eyes look smaller. Since I already have smallish eyes, I don't want them to make them look any smaller, but I feel naked without my eyeliner. I've tried wearing just eyeshadow and mascara - it looks fine when I take the time to do multiple eyeshadow colors, but when I do one color wash, I don't feel like I look put together and feel as if I look sleepy. I don't have full eyelashes either, so I feel like the black eyeliner compensates for that. I'm probably way off base with that. Maybe a gray eyeliner would be better for me? Or a brown? But with Brown eyeliner, does it look silly to wear the brown liner with black clothes?
> 
> Please help me girls! Thanks!


 I dont know, i dont think thats true. I think its how you line your eyes. for a reallly long time I didn't wear black eyeliner because I have small eyes too. 

I actually line my eyes right under my waterline and my eyes look huge. not crazy costume huge either. 

Play around with it a bit and find out whats best for you.

I also smudge brown from the outer corner and drawing the line finer as i get into the inner corner. I do that on my more natural days. 

*http://www.thebeautyfulblog.com*


----------



## llehsal (Nov 21, 2010)

I love liner.  Top AND bottom.  Don't line all the way.  Many makeup artists do it.  Line midway and let the liner fade in, eventually it will move to the rest of the lid, but lightly.  Girl, it's up to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Do what you want to do.  Who cares.  Trust me, no one is gonna say, "she's a sweet girl and I like her, but you know what?  Those eyes just look too small with all that liner."


----------



## aliana (Nov 21, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *llehsal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love liner.  Top AND bottom.  Don't line all the way.  Many makeup artists do it.  Line midway and let the liner fade in, eventually it will move to the rest of the lid, but lightly.  Girl, it's up to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Do what you want to do.  Who cares.  Trust me, no one is gonna say, "she's a sweet girl and I like her, but you know what?  Those eyes just look too small with all that liner."



LOL so true


----------



## KeLLsTar (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with experimenting with colours. Sometimes brown eyeliner is better than black - it gives definition but its not as harsh. Also, use eye shadow as a sort of eyeliner too - grey or brown etc. It may work better. The fun is in the experimentation!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mickey1962 (Nov 22, 2010)

I have been experiementing recently w/brown liner, after wearing black liner forever.  I have tried blue and gray in the past - gray did not work for me.  I line both top and bottom, and sometimes top only.  I read somewhere that eyeliner may cause under eye wrinkles?  At any rate, I normally wear eyeliner on a daily basis, unless I am skipping makeup all together.


----------



## vixie13 (Nov 22, 2010)

Shimmery black liners might make the eyes look larger... or maybe a gunmetal gray? It's dark, but I guess not all the way black. All in all wear what you think looks nice!!! It's your face...embrace it!


----------



## chelseanicole (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a small eyes &amp; I can't wear liner on my top lash line. If I do wear liner, I do a very thin line and add a little bit of white liner in my tear duct. That way my eyes appear bigger and I get to wear my eye liner.


----------

